# Acrylic, Wood



## wackandstack123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Will a wood call be a better choice for hunting compared to acrylic


----------



## taxidermer (Nov 4, 2007)

Wood is better for your pocket book. I love my acrylics and my wood calls. It also boils down to just being a dang gimmick. In all honesty I have some zinks, sean manns, tim grounds all over $100.00. And to be honest with you I am always seeming to blow my $10.00 timber wench from primos. Just goes to show you how gimmicky hunters truly are (myself included)..


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

taxidermer

I am exactly the same. I have 4 of the high dollar acrylics and I hate them. The ring sound they produce sounds like crap. Even when I listen to the "PROS" at calling contest they sound like crap. The call I use the most is my Primos hard wood wench. It sounds like a real duck.

Acrylic for Show 
Wood for Dough

Or something like that


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I bought a wood call this year and used probally about 90% of the time over my acrylic. Real good sound and never sticks.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Honestly, most high dollard call makers are all hype. . . . Zink, Grounds, Saunders, GK etc. If you can find a small call maker you'll probably as happy with that than an 150 dollard produced call.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I would say that I prefer the acrylics over wood. They will hold there sound and look very good. One of my favorite calls is the Freestyle Calls Original for geese and the bone crusher for ducks. Easy to use and sound great!!

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I know that this year from September 1st through December 1st I only had one duck call on my lanyard and it was the wood Feather Duster. Wood just makes a more meat sound. You can take any insert and put it in a wood mouthpiece and it will sound more like a duck.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

When choosing between wood and acryllic, there are a few differences. Wood will usually give you a more mellow tone, and is also a little more quiet. Acrylic will give you a little bit clearer, little louder, sharper, more agressive sounding call. Now there are a few acrylics out there that kind of do it all though.

I personally am a fan of acrylic, although guys like Rick Dunn will argue the opposite because they hunt timber alot. It just depends what you want in a call, thats why they make 'em both. To me, the number one problem with a wood call is the swelling with moisture. If you take care of your calls and pull them apart between hunts and let them dry, you should be fine. Although I do like how a wood call sounds on some days too.

As far as guys in competitions not sounding like a duck, that's because its a competition style contest allows you to ring the call and is basically looking perfection. Go to a meat style contest and tell me what you think.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I prefer using my wood when hunting over my acrylic. Mainly because it can get a lot softer and sounds better to me, but also I find that wood calls rarely stick especially when it is wet out. I can't think of one time hunting this year whether it is a downpour outside or freezing cold that my wood call stuck.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You need to have 2, 1 in both. I use the acrylic when they are way out there for the tone and loudness you get out of them. Most of the time I switch to or constantly use my wood HS though. I too would never spend the money on a $130 acrylic. My $16 poly sounds too good to justify it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have to agree with most of the others... I use less expensive calls almost exclusively. I have a nice collection of high dollar calls, most of which have never seen the field... not because I am concerned about them, but rather, my cheap calls sound better.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i found myself a cheep acrylic call on ebay for i think 10 bucks and i like it so much better than all of my other more expensive calls bc it just sounds better.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

echoXLT said:


> When choosing between wood and acryllic, there are a few differences. Wood will usually give you a more mellow tone, and is also a little more quiet. Acrylic will give you a little bit clearer, little louder, sharper, more agressive sounding call. Now there are a few acrylics out there that kind of do it all though.


This about nails it on the head. There are times when you'll want to use one over the other.


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

i have to say, last winter i was walking around walmart and picked up a buck gardner double nasty call for $3.00 on a clearance rack and that little call has turned out to be the best call on my lanyard. i actually just carry that and a whistle now. so i can't really justify spending all that money on a call when i could pick up another dozen decoys instead or a whole lot of shells, or new waders, or gas in the truck, or just about anything else! haha plus lil' momma doesn't really like me dropping a hundred bucks on calls!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IMO I go Acryllic long range, wood when they are in close!

I wish I still had my old OLT call that thing was bad ***! That thing called more ducks in then anything. SOunded like a recording! Have yet to find a call as sweet sounding!


----------

